# rattling under acceleration!!!!!



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My car has made a sound like this since new. It sounds like a heat shield rattling making a fluttering sound but only under acceleration. I have not taken my car in for this, I'm sure they would just say its normal. 

Also seems to be louder with a cold engine, can only hear with window down.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

If the noise only occurs when throttle is applied, increases in frequency when rpm increases and is more of a ticking noise than a rattle than your bottom end has spat a bearing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> If the noise only occurs when throttle is applied, increases in frequency when rpm increases and is more of a ticking noise than a rattle than your bottom end has spat a bearing.


mine is definitely not that, its not a tick at all, more of an annoying rattle/fluttering sound. Only similar noise I ever heard in a car was when the water pump bearing was going out of my old buick. That car at a certain RPM would make this flutter sound.

If I had to guess what this sound is(if not a heat shield) it sounds like the AC compressor bearing. I have not tested this but seems when the AC is on I do not hear it.


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes change of fuel will cause this. I had a 08 Subaru Legacy and used reg fuel. I put a CAI on it and when accel. I heard this kind of "rattle". On my next tank of gas, I put in premium gas. The rattle went away after a couple miles of driving. No noise since then while using premium.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As described, it sounds like a heat shield vibrating......take your dealer contact for a ride and reproduce it.....dropping it off with a verbal description will often get the 'No problem found'

Rob


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Does it sound like a piece of tin being vibrated rapidly, If I make a slight right hand turn in 3rd gear around 25 mph and accelerate. I can get it to reproduce itself pretty regularly, Its annoying as all ****. Ours sounds like its coming from up under the drivers side dash though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

garyrs said:


> hi guys,i have a 2013 cruze rs 1.4 turbo.........had it about two weeks.on acceleration there is a loud rattling sound fron under the vehicle????its worse when first started......
> dealership says "its normal".its drives me nuts.....it can be heard from outside of vehicle.........anyone have this issue with theres??????thanks in advance....gary


garyrs,

I am sorry you are having this concern. I would like to look further into your situation. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and mileage. Look forward to hearing from you.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service



spacedout said:


> My car has made a sound like this since new. It sounds like a heat shield rattling making a fluttering sound but only under acceleration. I have not taken my car in for this, I'm sure they would just say its normal.
> 
> Also seems to be louder with a cold engine, can only hear with window down.


spacedout,

I would like to assist with your noise concern. Please let me know if you decide to go to the dealership in regards to this concern, I would like to assist you towards a resolution.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm having the exact same issue, taking it to the dealer Saturday to get it looked it (also have a 2013 RS 1.4)


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

#PIC5853: Buzz Vibration Noise Floor Dash Area 1800-2200 Engine RPM - (Apr 22, 2013) 

Subject: Buzz Vibration Noise Floor Dash Area 1800-2200 Engine RPM Models: 2013 Chevrolet Cruze    
[HR][/HR]The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI. 
Condition/ConcernSome customers may comment of a buzz noise and or vibration in the dash or floor board areas, most noticeable at 1800-2200 engine rpm. 
This condition may be caused by fuel line and/or brake line vibrations entering into the cabin area through the front of dash. Even though the fuel lines and/or brake lines are fully seated in their retainers, vibrations may still pass into the cabin area. 
Recommendation/InstructionsUse additional tape on the affected line(s) and/or add a small O-ring underneath the affected clip(s) to provide better isolation of the clip. 
Further insure that the lines do not make any contact with the front of cowl that could further cause a noise or vibration. 
Validate the repair by checking for noise or vibration at 1800-2200 engine RPM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bluefirestarter said:


> I'm having the exact same issue, taking it to the dealer Saturday to get it looked it (also have a 2013 RS 1.4)


Hey bluefirestarter,

Please keep us updated once your Cruze has been to the dealership. Let us know if the dealer is able to find what is causing this issue. 

Regards

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## garyrs (May 22, 2013)

Sorry im so late in responding,yea it sounds like a flutter/heatshield/rattle.i took the service manager and technition for a road test.they both said its normal..it can not be heard with the window up.....i find it very hard to believe gm would make a vehicle that sounds like this...kinda sounds like im not the only one............im hoping theres a solution .........thanks Gary.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I get a rattle when I first start my car up. Lets say I haven't used it for 15 mins. The first 2RPM I hear like a loud click. It only happens once right off a cold start. Any clue? My uncle says it could be a fan?


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

Im having the same problem! Ive had my 1.4L turbo for about 3 weeks now and its doing that same thing. It has a rattle coming from underneath the car at low rpms. Almost like its the heat shield to a CAT or something. The noise goes away at about 2000-2500rpms when the turbo kicks in. Its driving me nuts because even though it doesn't last long, its loud enough that it makes the car sound terrible, considering its freaking a month old! Im afraid they aren't going to help any at the dealership but we'll see. If anyone else gets any good info on a fix or cause please post!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I get a rattle when I first start my car up. Lets say I haven't used it for 15 mins. The first 2RPM I hear like a loud click. It only happens once right off a cold start. Any clue? My uncle says it could be a fan?


ItsBenAWhile,

I am sorry you are having this concern and I would like to look into this further. Have you been to the dealership yet?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service



sirishness said:


> Im having the same problem! Ive had my 1.4L turbo for about 3 weeks now and its doing that same thing. It has a rattle coming from underneath the car at low rpms. Almost like its the heat shield to a CAT or something. The noise goes away at about 2000-2500rpms when the turbo kicks in. Its driving me nuts because even though it doesn't last long, its loud enough that it makes the car sound terrible, considering its freaking a month old! Im afraid they aren't going to help any at the dealership but we'll see. If anyone else gets any good info on a fix or cause please post!


sirishness,

I would like to assist you with this concern. We can work with the dealership to try and reach a resolution. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, address, mileage, and the name of the GM dealership you are working with? I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I get a rattle when I first start my car up. Lets say I haven't used it for 15 mins. The first 2RPM I hear like a loud click. It only happens once right off a cold start. Any clue? My uncle says it could be a fan?


Sounds like the ABS solenoid self check.


----------



## garyrs (May 22, 2013)

sirishness said:


> Im having the same problem! Ive had my 1.4L turbo for about 3 weeks now and its doing that same thing. It has a rattle coming from underneath the car at low rpms. Almost like its the heat shield to a CAT or something. The noise goes away at about 2000-2500rpms when the turbo kicks in. Its driving me nuts because even though it doesn't last long, its loud enough that it makes the car sound terrible, considering its freaking a month old! Im afraid they aren't going to help any at the dealership but we'll see. If anyone else gets any good info on a fix or cause please post!


.

Yea it sucks.i find myself not rolling the windows down....(so I cant hear the noise)...a new car sould not sound like this...I agree it sounds like a heatshield or a weird exhaust leak......ive had peaple ask "what wrong with your new car?" the dealership said it was normal,they road tested one from the lot......again I hope there is a recall or tsb on this......it drives me nuts.......


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

The dealership looked at both heat shields and tested the exhaust didn't find anything. I complained and they basically said sorry we can't replicated it blah blah... I wish I had a idea what it was :/


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I picked up a new 1.6T yesterday and have the same issue. When accelerating at low revs there is a noise though it isn't consistent (which suggests a vibration to me). I can hear it with windows up. I had a heat shield noise in a previous Suby so it could be that or the brake line vibration mentioned earlier. I have to wait almost a week to get my car in for a tech to have a look (I also have strange elec issue with my fog lights making my wipers move a few inches). It better be addressed as it is very annoying! Buying a new car is a big deal and it is rather disheartening to have issues on the first day.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

I have had this issue with my 2002 GMC Sierra and my 2003 Yukon...same as discribed above particulary one acceration and low speeds...i bought both vehicles used with pretty high milage so i just learned to live with it. I do not have this issue with my cruze but know what you are all describing. I will deff follow this post and hope a fix is found. It doesnt seem to be a new issue on a GM vehicle. I will not be happy if it started happening to my new cruze...something like that in a new vehicle is not normal and shouldnt be tolerated by any cruze owner.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

garyrs said:


> .
> 
> Yea it sucks.i find myself not rolling the windows down....(so I cant hear the noise)...a new car sould not sound like this...I agree it sounds like a heatshield or a weird exhaust leak......ive had peaple ask "what wrong with your new car?" the dealership said it was normal,they road tested one from the lot......again I hope there is a recall or tsb on this......it drives me nuts.......


it is a normal characteristic of the car. I haven't heard a cruze without the flutter. It mimics the sound of boost flutter at a quieter note as boost just begins to build. I would only be freaked if I heard compressor surge.

I've had it since day 1 and now at 20k. i can duplicate it every day driving home from work when the engine is under load on
an uphill at 2k rpm.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bluefirestarter said:


> The dealership looked at both heat shields and tested the exhaust didn't find anything. I complained and they basically said sorry we can't replicated it blah blah... I wish I had a idea what it was :/


I am sorry that you are experiencing this issue. Have you rode in the vehicle with a service advisor? That would be my suggestion. This way you can point out the issue when it happens. If you would like I can call your dealer and see if it is possible to set this up. If you would like my assistance please private message me your name, VIN, address, mileage, and the name of the dealership you take your vehicle to. I will do my best to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rochas said:


> I picked up a new 1.6T yesterday and have the same issue. When accelerating at low revs there is a noise though it isn't consistent (which suggests a vibration to me). I can hear it with windows up. I had a heat shield noise in a previous Suby so it could be that or the brake line vibration mentioned earlier. I have to wait almost a week to get my car in for a tech to have a look (I also have strange elec issue with my fog lights making my wipers move a few inches). It better be addressed as it is very annoying! Buying a new car is a big deal and it is rather disheartening to have issues on the first day.


Hi Rochas,

I completely understand the frustration with having to have your vehicle serviced, especially when it is brand new. Please keep us updated once you have been to the dealership. Let us know if there is anything we can do to assist.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Holden identified the issue as being a rattle from the turbo waste gate that affects predominantly manual transmission cars. They've issued a fix for all 1.6t manuals that involves installing some sort of C clamp I think.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is also a new US/Canada TSB for the ECOs where the belly panels need to have felt inserted between the panel and the mounting points of the car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What's the TSB number?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a TSB from June and it's not eco specific. 

#PIC5874: Fluttering Rattling or Thumping Type Noise Above 45 MPH - (Jun 12, 2013)
Subject: Fluttering Rattling or Thumping Type Noise Above 45 MPH

Models: 2011 - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze
2012 -2014 Buick Verano
The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern
A customer may indicate there is a flutter or thumping type noise from the side or underneath the vehicle at speeds 45 mph and above.

Recommendation/Instructions
Check the air deflectors mounted on either side under the vehicle. Make sure that all fasteners are in place and secure. Replace fasteners as needed.

If all fasteners are secure, it may be necessary to apply felt to the underbody above the the inside edge of each air deflector (between each fastener location) to eliminate this noise.


----------



## TurboCruzeRS (Sep 21, 2015)

I am having the same problem with my 2012 Cruze rs 1.4 turbo. Whenever I go past 4 thousand revs, the engine makes a rattling sound kind of like if you put a very small metal ball in a blender


----------



## peobey (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine made the rattling sound @ 1800-2200 rpm. Dealer said there's a TSB about it. He ordered a new clip and I have a appointment friday. We'll see how this goes!


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

My thought would be possibly the heat shield that goes over the turbo/manifold. But It seems that everyone is saying its coming from underneath the car.

If that is the case, I can tell you from my personal experience I had a bad vibration at certain rpms coming from underneath the car. What it turned out to be was the midpipe. On the midpipe there are metal protrusions welded on it and they sit in rubber mounts to keep them in place. Those handles are super long and for whatever reason my midpipe migrated toward the driver side of the car causing it to rub up on the liner that covers the body. It only happened at certain rpms. If you can jack the car up and take a look. If that is your problem as well its easy to see because you will see the rubbing. That might be your problem as well. Might be worth taking a look.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TurboCruzeRS said:


> I am having the same problem with my 2012 Cruze rs 1.4 turbo. Whenever I go past 4 thousand revs, the engine makes a rattling sound kind of like if you put a very small metal ball in a blender


Hi Turbo, 

If you need any additional assistance, we would be more than happy to get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. We can definitely understand how frustrating this may seem, and we look forward to your response in a private message. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Regards, 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jontes (Feb 14, 2015)

I want to bring this thread back to life because I believe I have the same problem as you guys and I do have video of the noise, at first I believed it was the front end right side of the car but now I just discovered it's underneath my car, and while I drive in hollow areas and with little acceleration, at a stop/car is in reverse and drive with brake applied, it only stops when the car is in neutral here's the video

https://youtu.be/BnP03mrXXEw


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

From the moment I bought my 2013 LS 1.8L, whenever the car is turned on from being idle for a few hours (usually on a cold engine), you can hear the engine rattling pretty heavily. It was so heavy that when I mentioned it to the local Chevy Service area they told me that it sounded like a "major top end engine concern," then a week later with them having the vehicle, they said they called Chevy, recorded the sound, sent it to them, and Chevy said that sound is perfectly normal for the 1.8L only. 

Also, when I accelerate my vehicle at all times, low acceleration, heavy acceleration, etc. I can hear/feel a sort of "grinding" in the foot pedal. The sound is what you'd expect of really any vehicle accelerating, the typical "vrooOOOOOm" then the grinding halts when I stop accelerating. I'm assuming this is normal but can anyone else verify? I told the dealer about that too and they said that is just typical so.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

thespr said:


> From the moment I bought my 2013 LS 1.8L, whenever the car is turned on from being idle for a few hours (usually on a cold engine), you can hear the engine rattling pretty heavily. It was so heavy that when I mentioned it to the local Chevy Service area they told me that it sounded like a "major top end engine concern," then a week later with them having the vehicle, they said they called Chevy, recorded the sound, sent it to them, and Chevy said that sound is perfectly normal for the 1.8L only.
> 
> Also, when I accelerate my vehicle at all times, low acceleration, heavy acceleration, etc. I can hear/feel a sort of "grinding" in the foot pedal. The sound is what you'd expect of really any vehicle accelerating, the typical "vrooOOOOOm" then the grinding halts when I stop accelerating. I'm assuming this is normal but can anyone else verify? I told the dealer about that too and they said that is just typical so.


I think I just responded to this elseware.

Double posting makes more work......for me in this case.

Rob


----------



## ryan4ward (Jun 8, 2016)

My 2016 LS with 500 miles is now making a metallic rattling sound sometimes when I accelerate. I took it to the dealer for a recall fix on the battery and mentioned it to a service advisor. He told me everything was fine because it passed a multi-point inspection. I'm trying to catch the sound on video but no luck just yet. Any advice?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ryan4ward said:


> My 2016 LS with 500 miles is now making a metallic rattling sound sometimes when I accelerate. I took it to the dealer for a recall fix on the battery and mentioned it to a service advisor. He told me everything was fine because it passed a multi-point inspection. I'm trying to catch the sound on video but no luck just yet. Any advice?


Advice?

Yes, quit asking the same question.....now on three threads....

Rob


----------



## friedkin (Sep 20, 2017)

guys, anyone solved the noise problem?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

friedkin said:


> guys, anyone solved the noise problem?


Did you read post # 10, the one I linked you to? I know the hyperlinks are not working, but the fix is in the text.


----------



## friedkin (Sep 20, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Did you read post # 10, the one I linked you to? I know the hyperlinks are not working, but the fix is in the text.


thanks i will try..


----------



## Gresham1985 (Jul 24, 2020)

garyrs said:


> hi guys,i have a 2013 cruze rs 1.4 turbo.........had it about two weeks.on acceleration there is a loud rattling sound fron under the vehicle????its worse when first started......
> dealership says "its normal".its drives me nuts.....it can be heard from outside of vehicle.........anyone have this issue with theres??????thanks in advance....gary


I'm having the same problem with my 2019 cruze. but seems to do it in lower gears like 3rd when I'm accelerating. Driving me F'n crazy


----------



## Uli (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi everyone. My 2013 chevy sonic is making this vibrating/rattling noise at around 2000-2500rpm. Here is one video I found online which mimics the noise perfectly. In the comments, the person says it is the bracket below the air filter element box. I am not sure if he is referring to the bracket of the Air filter box itself or the engine bracket Which is located below the air filter box. Here is the video: 



 Has anyone experienced the same noise? And how do I fix it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Uli said:


> Hi everyone. My 2013 chevy sonic is making this vibrating/rattling noise at around 2000-2500rpm. Here is one video I found online which mimics the noise perfectly. In the comments, the person says it is the bracket below the air filter element box. I am not sure if he is referring to the bracket of the Air filter box itself or the engine bracket Which is located below the air filter box. Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same noise? And how do I fix it


Welcome Aboard!

You may want to start your own thread and call it: Sonic rattling under acceleration around 2000-2500 rpm or some such thing. You'll get more appropriate responses.

We have a lot of good info here and many Sonic Owners so maybe one of them will speak up, but I would also check the Sonic Owners forum as well as this is a Sonic specific issue.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Laceyjordan45 (Aug 20, 2020)

spacedout said:


> mine is definitely not that, its not a tick at all, more of an annoying rattle/fluttering sound. Only similar noise I ever heard in a car was when the water pump bearing was going out of my old buick. That car at a certain RPM would make this flutter sound.
> 
> If I had to guess what this sound is(if not a heat shield) it sounds like the AC compressor bearing. I have not tested this but seems when the AC is on I do not hear it.


The same thing happens to mine. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. And it seems to get worst when I put gas...... also sometimes when I start it, it kind of sputters, it acts like it’s choking up to start. ???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Laceyjordan45 said:


> The same thing happens to mine. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze. And it seems to get worst when I put gas...... also sometimes when I start it, it kind of sputters, it acts like it’s choking up to start. ???


Welcome Aboard!
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

